# valves



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

what do you have to pay in the u.s. for new valves for a styled jd d. intake and exhaust are the same.i checked with the jd dealer here and they are $125 cdn per valve


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

WOW
That is high. I am not familiar with that model. Is that a part
that dealers stock? Do you have the JD part number? I can check with my local dealer if you want.
Rod


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What year, model, and serial # tractor are you trying to buy valves for? Have you checked the JDparts.com web site and priced them their? If you can get me a part # I can put you in touch with my friend Ricky at the John Deere parts counter. He will give you a good price and ship it to you UPS if the valves can be had.


----------

